# 1st Scan only 4 Follies... Help!!



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

I started stimming 7days ago, in fact ive had 6 jabs 225mi menopur and 2 jabs cetrocide so far... Im on SP.
I had 1st scan this am and was told i have 4 follies, they upped my menopur to 300mi and i have another scan in 2days....
Should i prepare myself for the worst case scenario or could i end up growing a few more follies in 2 dyas and certainly in time for EC whenever that may be??...

This is my 1st IVF

Thanks 
Sammeee


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Sammeee said:


> I started stimming 7days ago, in fact ive had 6 jabs 225mi menopur and 2 jabs cetrocide so far... Im on SP.
> I had 1st scan this am and was told i have 4 follies, they upped my menopur to 300mi and i have another scan in 2days....
> Should i prepare myself for the worst case scenario or could i end up growing a few more follies in 2 dyas and certainly in time for EC whenever that may be??...
> 
> ...


----------

